# 15 by 8 Rally II's fit 1966 GTO?



## BWGoat (Mar 31, 2010)

I am restoring a 1966 GTO and am leaning toward a set of 15 inch Rally II reproduction wheels from Jegs. Will the 15 by 8 inch Rally II's with 4 inch backspacing work? What tire sizes have others used?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 275 60 15s on my 66 on Centerline 15X8s, and that is a tight fit, anything smaller should be fine, or you could run 295 50s on it if you jack it up a bit, but they will not fit in the wheel well.


----------



## BWGoat (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Are you running 15 by 8's on the front also? Do you know if the Centerlines have 4 or 4.5 inch backspacing? I appreciate the help!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know what they are, I'll have to check later. I have small 14s up front, but they rub, they are offset too far out, but I picked them up for $10 ea and had tires for them. I'm sure someone has the real answer for you...


----------



## 2drhdtp (Nov 15, 2010)

In my '66, I run with 15 X 8 Rally I, from Vintique. They have a 4.5" offset.
My fronts are 235-15-60,,,,,rub a little on tight parking manoeuvres.
Rears are 255-15-60,,,without a full tank of gas and a trunk full of luggage it is fine.
However, I installed a set of air bags inside the coils and run at
4lb. empty and then a bit more when loaded for long distance
high speed trips. Didn't want to change GTO attitude angle from 
stock ride heights. Hope this helps


----------

